
How to install Ubuntu 13.04 on your Android phone - ditados
http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2013/04/28/2330?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
Maxious
To be clear (because I was wondering why all these commands were required),
installing a version of Ubuntu on your phone just requires Complete Linux
Installer <http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2013/03/30/2107> (and busybox
and loopback filesystem etc.)

This post is specifically about creating a new image from scratch to use with
the Complete Linux Installer rather than using the ones that are provided for
download in the app.

~~~
ibrahima
Also, this has been possible since basically the first version of Android:
<http://www.saurik.com/id/10> . It's just a chroot jail, taking advantage of
the fact that there are ARM versons of Debian/Ubuntu. Complete Linux Installer
and other similar apps are nice because they save you the trouble of
remembering a bunch of commands or downloading and running a script, but even
they are doing nothing besides downloading an image and running a script.

This is far from a usable experience. Notably, Android doesn't have an X
server so you have to use VNC to get a GUI so a GUI is effectively useless.
It's kind of handy to have proper GNU userland instead of Busybox sometimes
and you can do silly things like run a local webserver and edit files using
Emacs/vim/etc, but unless you're on a tablet with a keyboard attached somehow
it's not practical at all. This has no relation to Ubuntu's efforts to make a
proper port of Ubuntu to phones.

------
medde
<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install>

------
c54
Has anyone done this? What're your thoughts on the OS?

